

339 Gbps: High-energy physicists smash records for network data transfer - PaulMcCartney
http://phys.org/news/2012-11-gbps-high-energy-physicists-network.html

======
angdis
I don't understand what is so special about that. Optical telecom equipment
that carriers such as Verizon or AT&T use can aggregate Terabits per second
through a link using DWDM technology.

The state of the art currently in deployment is now 100 Gbps using only ONE
wavelength.

Of course the optical links used by carriers mux/demux traffic from many
sources into many destinations. Presumably the feat in the article is from one
datacenter to another. Still, if they're just buying the same equipment that
telecom operators use, I don't see what the big deal is?

